# President Making Important Announcement In A few Minutes



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just in case you do not have on your TV ... you may want to turn it on now. President Obama is going to be making a very important announcment ... yes, this late on Sunday night. 

I think Bin Laden is dead.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Marie. They're saying that Bin Laden is dead. Ten year but that mission is finally accomplished, thank God.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I caled my friend Kim in Florida,she lost her sister Michelle on 9/11.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting. I just switched from what I was watching on DVR to the news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

finally, no tears in my eyes. Bin Laden was a evil man


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What wonderful news!!!! I have to say it's about time!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As sad as the 10 year anniversary of 9/11 will be,it will be a bit easier knowing they got him!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


Lets hear it for our troops. God bless them.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!!
> 
> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> 
> ...


Amen - Kerry!!:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

God bless our troops and the United States!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA I posted this on my facebook...close enough!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had that song in my head too!
Maybe it should say "I'll get you my Bin Ladin...and your second in command too..."


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just in case you do not have on your TV ... you may want to turn it on now. President Obama is going to be making a very important announcment ... yes, this late on Sunday night.
> 
> I think Bin Laden is dead.


I saw it this morning, I saw that he was going to make an annoucement but it was late here so I didn't wait. where there rumors ? how did you guess that ?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I caled my friend Kim in Florida,she lost her sister Michelle on 9/11.


That's so sad.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

God Bless our troops!!! Of course now that we have stirred up the hornet's nest, we need to up our prayers for them and all Americans on foreign soil! This brought some closure to my husband who has lost so many friends fighting over there. I hope it brings the same for all who have lost loved ones in 9/11 or the war on terror.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

missiek said:


> God Bless our troops!!! Of course now that we have stirred up the hornet's nest, we need to up our prayers for them and all Americans on foreign soil! This brought some closure to my husband who has lost so many friends fighting over there. I hope it brings the same for all who have lost loved ones in 9/11 or the war on terror.


That's exactly how I feel, Kelly. Yes, this is a victory for the US - BUT I fear this doesn't end with Osama - I fear that there are hundreds out there like him that are capable of the same and I fear the backlash of this. I'm praying even more now for the safety of our troops and for all of us.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*celebrate*

Let us all toast to our troops and their hard work. One less DEMN to deal with

MAY GOD ALWAYS BLESS THE USA!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> God Bless our troops!!! Of course now that we have stirred up the hornet's nest, we need to up our prayers for them and all Americans on foreign soil! This brought some closure to my husband who has lost so many friends fighting over there. I hope it brings the same for all who have lost loved ones in 9/11 or the war on terror.


Kelly - I agree. And not just on foreign soil but here too as there are many zealots born in the US who have trained abroad and are who knows where. But I do feel that Bin Laden had the very deep pockets financing a lot of it and I do feel better about our intelligence just knowing that they could get Bin Laden. Now I feel prouder than ever seeing our Commander in Chief last week. God Bless our troops, those brave SEALS and those who protect our life and liberty every single day here and abroad. rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Freedom rings because of the bravery of our military.*
*God bless our troops, god bless our military families and all who have lost loved ones in this terrible fight, and God Bless America!*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting that BinLaden was killed on Divine Mercy Sunday, a Feastday in the Catholic Church. May God's Mercy continue to pour out on the US, our military and all the world.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad he was killed and i thank all our troops everyday for leaving their families to go out and fight for our freedoms our safeties and our lives but i would have preferred if they captured osama n tortured him slowly, and painfully , i feel he got off too easy with a quick death. i would have really enjoyed seeing him chopped inch by inch, taken his eyeballs out , make him swallow his own tongue for all the crap he said , just alot more than the easy death he recieved , does that make me a bad person.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im so glad he was killed and i thank all our troops everyday for leaving their families to go out and fight for our freedoms our safeties and our lives but i would have preferred if they captured osama n tortured him slowly, and painfully , i feel he got off too easy with a quick death. i would have really enjoyed seeing him chopped inch by inch, taken his eyeballs out , make him swallow his own tongue for all the crap he said , just alot more than the easy death he recieved , does that make me a bad person.


I thank all of our troops for keeping us safe, too, and I'm glad that they finally were able to get this monster. But, Liza, I hope I never do anything that makes you angry at me, lol.

I'm praying for our troops and that we all stay safe!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

debbie u made me laugh . im really not like that but i feel like he just did so much bad , orchestrated so much hatred and he got off so easy. 9/11 was horrendous and we didnt even get to see him dead u know.


harrysmom said:


> I thank all of our troops for keeping us safe, too, and I'm glad that they finally were able to get this monster. But, Liza, I hope I never do anything that makes you angry at me, lol.
> 
> I'm praying for our troops and that we all stay safe!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> I saw it this morning, I saw that he was going to make an annoucement but it was late here so I didn't wait. where there rumors ? how did you guess that ?


Brenda, I didn't guess it ... I was listening to CNN and ABC when it was confirmed right before Obama made the announcement that Osama was dead. I still wanted to hear it directly from our President. However, when the first announcement came that Obama would be making an important announcement sometime around ten thirty ... And, that it was extremely unusual to be doing this so late at night, and on a Sunday ... My husband, Felix, guessed it right, that Osama was dead. I was worrying more that we were about to have a terrorist attack that was, God forbid, too late to stop.

I am so proud of our President and troops. Thank you, once again, to all of our men and women who serve our country in order to help keep us safe and free.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I caled my friend Kim in Florida,she lost her sister Michelle on 9/11.


Michelle, I am so sorry for your friend's loss of her sister on 9/11. However, I think it's nice you were able to call your friend so she could hear the news about Osama being dead. Nothing can ever take the pain away from the losses of loved ones on 9/11 ... But, hopefully, knowing that Osama was finally captured and killed, will help bring some peace to all of us who suffered with such pain and grief on 9/11 and the following days.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> *freedom rings because of the bravery of our military.*
> *god bless our troops, god bless our military families and all who have lost loved ones in this terrible fight, and god bless america!*


 

Amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im so glad he was killed and i thank all our troops everyday for leaving their families to go out and fight for our freedoms our safeties and our lives but i would have preferred if they captured osama n tortured him slowly, and painfully , i feel he got off too easy with a quick death. i would have really enjoyed seeing him chopped inch by inch, taken his eyeballs out , make him swallow his own tongue for all the crap he said , just alot more than the easy death he recieved , does that make me a bad person.


 
Liza he will get his just reward soon, he will stand before God


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Thank you for posting. I just switched from what I was watching on DVR to the news.


You are welcome. I hesitated on posting anything because I didn't want my thread to come across as being political in any way. I was thinking more of how close our SM family is ... And, that many of us seem to be up late at night ... And, that not knowing for sure why the President would be making a serious announcement so late at night ... It might be a comfort to many here who need a place to talk or might need help of some kind. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> debbie u made me laugh . im really not like that but i feel like he just did so much bad , orchestrated so much hatred and he got off so easy. 9/11 was horrendous and we didnt even get to see him dead u know.


Liza, 

I know you're not like that and that's what made me laugh when I read your post. ( and I needed a laugh today, so thanks!)

This man did a lot of damage to us, both physically and psychologically, and he deserved to be punished, but, like Paula said, he'll get his punishment from a higher power.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Liza,
> 
> I know you're not like that and that's what made me laugh when I read your post. ( and I needed a laugh today, so thanks!)
> 
> This man did a lot of damage to us, both physically and psychologically, and he deserved to be punished, but, like Paula said, he'll get his punishment from a higher power.


Amen!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL Liza! I think we all felt that way for a minute (or more) but he will get his punishment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im so glad he was killed and i thank all our troops everyday for leaving their families to go out and fight for our freedoms our safeties and our lives but i would have preferred if they captured osama n tortured him slowly, and painfully , i feel he got off too easy with a quick death. i would have really enjoyed seeing him chopped inch by inch, taken his eyeballs out , make him swallow his own tongue for all the crap he said , just alot more than the easy death he recieved , does that make me a bad person.


Okay Liza. For sure I'm not backing out of driving you down to Pat's Puppy Party to share a house. :new_shocked::new_shocked: Just kidding. I know how you feel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

missiek said:


> God Bless our troops!!! Of course now that we have stirred up the hornet's nest, we need to up our prayers for them and all Americans on foreign soil! This brought some closure to my husband who has lost so many friends fighting over there. I hope it brings the same for all who have lost loved ones in 9/11 or the war on terror.





Bailey&Me said:


> That's exactly how I feel, Kelly. Yes, this is a victory for the US - BUT I fear this doesn't end with Osama - I fear that there are hundreds out there like him that are capable of the same and I fear the backlash of this. I'm praying even more now for the safety of our troops and for all of us.


Kelly and Nida ... I feel the same way. In fact, Obama and Homeland Security have warned us that we still must be vigilant because there are those out in this world who still wish to harm us.

In fact, recently someone was arrested right here in Ashburn, VA ... He was making plans to blow up our subway systems and other properties. I find that chilling to say the least.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

That is so true !


Matilda's mommy said:


> Liza he will get his just reward soon, he will stand before God


I honestly dont have a mean bone in my body but that man did or orchestrated so much harm , that i feel he should have suffered more.


harrysmom said:


> Liza,
> 
> I know you're not like that and that's what made me laugh when I read your post. ( and I needed a laugh today, so thanks!)
> 
> This man did a lot of damage to us, both physically and psychologically, and he deserved to be punished, but, like Paula said, he'll get his punishment from a higher power.


im glad im not the only one that felt like this .


Cosy said:


> LOL Liza! I think we all felt that way for a minute (or more) but he will get his punishment.


glad ur not backing down for a minute there i thought i scared u away :HistericalSmiley:


Snowbody said:


> Okay Liza. For sure I'm not backing out of driving you down to Pat's Puppy Party to share a house. :new_shocked::new_shocked: Just kidding. I know how you feel.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

A decade long mission was finally over. God bless the troops who brought justice to the victims and their families.


----------

